# I need AMD dualcore optimizer verson 1.1.4



## Nick89 (Jul 11, 2009)

You cannot download it from AMD's main site the DL is broken and has been broken for a long time; http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyn...cd2c08-1432-4756-aafa-4d9dc646342f&ItemID=153 - Does not work. 

Does anyone have it? I cannot find it hosted on another site, all google seachs goto AMDs main site where the DL is broken... I'm extremely frustrated...

the reason I need it is for my friends computer, he's having processor timing issues with DOW 2 and Cortex Command.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/Downloads/Drivers/


DCO 1.1.4


----------



## sttubs (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't realize that the DCO is still needed. What would be a good reason to use it?
BTW, Solaris disk rocks


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Me neither, I thought Microsoft had released actual patches that did the same thing a long time ago...


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 12, 2009)

http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDownloads/DCO_1.1.4.zip

This is the link to download from AMD, in case you ever need it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

you still need it if you're on XP, it doesnt do anything on later OS's.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 12, 2009)

whats that optimizer for ? :O im on xp and never heard of it :s


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2009)

Do Intel cpus need this?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> whats that optimizer for ? :O im on xp and never heard of it :s



Some AMD CPU's had the timestamps go out of sync between cores, causing issues in some games/programs. If you havent had problems, you dont need it



hat said:


> Do Intel cpus need this?



If AMD made them, yes.


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> If AMD made them, yes.









So Intel doesn't need it then?

From what I understand AMD made some bugged processors... does this apply do all processors or is it a random chance thing?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

it only matters to XP, and certain CPU's. afaik, it only mattered on socket 939. (But then again, i dont know anyone on AM2 or better who hasnt upgraded off XP)


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it only matters to XP, and certain CPU's. afaik, it only mattered on socket 939. (But then again, i dont know anyone on AM2 or better who hasnt upgraded off XP)



...
cough cough


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 12, 2009)

i had the AMD3800 dual core on socket AM2 and i also needed that file to make all GTA games work right, without the patch you would be driving down the road then all of a sudden you was 300 miles on the other side of the map lol.

verson 1.4 here http://www.brothersoft.com/amd-dual-core-optimizer-download-232059.html


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

hat said:


> ...
> cough cough



you have a single core sempron. DUAL CORE optimiser doesnt apply to you.


----------



## Paintface (Jul 12, 2009)

its not needed anymore since service pack 3 on XP


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you have a single core sempron. DUAL CORE optimiser doesnt apply to you.



I had an athlon64 x2 5200+ for years on XP... even had a quad core at one point until the overclocking god smote my motherboard, video card and that quad core with a mighty 1.375v lightning bolt


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is a bit more info on the file for anyone who is intrested...

The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer can help improve some PC gaming video performance by compensating for those applications that bypass the Windows API for timing by directly using the RDTSC (Read Time Stamp Counter) instruction. Applications that rely on RDTSC do not benefit from the logic in the operating system to properly account for the affect of power management mechanisms on the rate at which a processor core's Time Stamp Counter (TSC) is incremented. The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer helps to correct the resulting video performance effects or other incorrect timing effects that these applications may experience on dual-core or multiple processor systems.

Supports:

AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual Core Processor
AMD Athlon™ 64/FX Processor
AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Mobile Technology


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2009)

As stated earlier, it only applies to 939/754 Athlon 64 dual-core processors.  AM2(+)/AM3 are uneffected.

If you need it, you'll know you need it.  Games run like crap without it.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 12, 2009)

And as i typed before it does apply to AM2 old cpu's aswell i should know i used to have one and was still using it up untill about a year and a half ago. (using xp tho)

AMD athlon 3800 dual core socket AM2 on asrock mobo with AGP slot DDR2

all grand theft auto game ran like crap without that file. maybe things changed with SP3 on xp i don't know im using win 7 on my intel core 2 duo.

come to think of it my good friend also had the same probs with GTA3 / vice city / san andreas and he had the old 4200+ dual core. not everyone has an uptodate cpu, maybe AMD fixed this prob in newer releases of there old CPU's but for the people who have the first lot of dual core on am2 will most likley need this file.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2009)

http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/P...&product=&contentType=Tech Download Processor

theres your link for stuff you need


----------

